# SHB "EGG" trap.



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

I am going to move my hives approx. 3 ft. to allow room for mowing .Seems I read putting tin down on ground will stop SHB .I have read so much I may be confused about this ,any thoughts?


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

swabby said:


> I am going to move my hives approx. 3 ft. to allow room for mowing .Seems I read putting tin down on ground will stop SHB .I have read so much I may be confused about this ,any thoughts?


If the tin is in the full sun when the larvae crawl out, then they might be fried, but I'd guess they crawl out at night. And they will just crawl to the edge. You'd need a lot of tin....but that is the same idea behind Guardstar.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Tin, who can afford to put a layer of Tin on the ground? If that is the best thing that works and the SHB invade my area, I'm going to be trying everything but that one. Where can you even get sheets of Tin?


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm having real good luck with the thin cd case. I put just a very small amount of pollen patty....about the size of a quarter.... the only opening is in the bottom middle, where the center piece was. Don't worry about about oil , just put it under the top. When you open the hive grab it a dunk it in a bucket of water.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I found a source -> http://members.aol.com/taedisonjr/foilsale.htm

Quite expensive: $77.50 + $9.50 shipping for 6" wide x 50' long. Wow.


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

*tin*

Joseph just go to any metal building supply house and ask about cover sheets the ones they use to cover other sheets to ship. bad paint or something should be cheap


----------



## Mike121 (Aug 24, 2008)

> I'm having real good luck with the thin cd case. I put just a very small amount of pollen patty....about the size of a quarter.... the only opening is in the bottom middle, where the center piece was. Don't worry about about oil , just put it under the top. When you open the hive grab it a dunk it in a bucket of water.


In Australia, there are a lot of people that are using CD cases with pollen patty, and putting a sticky strip in it. You can buy the sticky from most hardware shops. It is like flypaper, but designed for mice! The pollen attracts them, and the sticky kills them. Works really well 24/7!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>After attempting the use of the "sandwich container" SHB trap with little results (more dead bees then anything).

Your holes are too big.


----------



## Dr.Wax (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't think you're going to be able to make anything more effective than the West SHB trap. If I were attempting to save money I would try to replicate that as it is extremely effective in my experience.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

The West SHB trap works well, but I hate handling all the oil.

I bought and am now testing some of the new AJ's SHB trap. It seems to work nearly as well, and I'm handling a lot less oil.

Dadant sells them, I'm sure others do to. You might want to give them a try too.


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

What is the recipe for the attractant? I have some pollen sub around, but is there anything that works better and is easy to use? I bought one AJ trap, but with only mineral oil in it, the SHB are not atrracted to it at all and only see an occasional one that is hiding from a nearby bee. The bees seem to chase them for only an inch or two and then loose interest. How do you make the CD traps? I witnessed today a shb coming from the air and landing on the entrance just like a bee. If I had not been there to smash it, it would have just crawled right in. This makes me think that you should reduce the entrances down to a small size when not in a MAJOR nectar flow. I wonder if you can make a trap to get them before they get inside, or lure them with something outside the hive.


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

*Shb*

I use sheets of tin on the ground under and in front of my hives the SHB CAN NOT GET TO THE SOIL TO PUPATE. Also when I find a few in a hive I take out the frame and tap it over a flat surface and th SHB fall out and I squash but I am seeing much less since I started using tin.


----------



## Mike121 (Aug 24, 2008)

What about a piece of spouting in front of the hives?


----------



## jones2270 (Aug 11, 2008)

Instead of tin I use tar paper. Less expensive and easier to work with.


----------

